# Early March 06 UP Mich



## VBoss (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice site. Thought I'd add a pic of our lot from early March last year. We don't get too many winter storms with the wind out of the east, usually this spot is pretty clear from the prevailing west winds we have here. Took awhile to get the truck out of the warehouse door.


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

If its a plow truck your talkin about you better start keeping it backed in.....wesport


----------



## VBoss (Dec 1, 2007)

The plow truck is backed in at home. I have to plow to get the delivery truck out of the warehouse door. Sorry, wasn't very clear. We have 70 inches of snow already this year. Plows are working OT.

Here's the same shot with the flash....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you said you dont get too many storms but you already have 70"


----------



## VBoss (Dec 1, 2007)

We don't get many storms out of the east. We get most of our snow from Lake Effect off of Lake Superior.

We've had a good start to the season...plow contractors are happy, the snowmobiles are starting to come to town. 

White gold!


----------



## VBoss (Dec 1, 2007)

How about this one.....it takes a good size blade to make that plow bank. This is a couple years old.


----------

